# ODNR Appoints Delaware County Resident as Chief of the Divisions of Soil and Water Re



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR Director David Mustine announced today the appointment of Ted Lozier as Chief of the Division of Soil and Water Resources and the Division of Recycling and Litter Prevention.More...

More...


----------

